
Google Employees Strongly Support Creating Censored Search Tool for China-Survey - Kroeler
http://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2018/08/google-china-censor-survey-blind.html
======
4684499

      There was once a case to be made that it would be better overall for the Chinese populace to have improved access to most information, even if that meant accepting censorship over some information. But given the country's growing authoritarianism, that argument gets harder and harder to make
    

I don't quite understand such argument.

Besides, the Chinese government might not want Google to get back neither. I
wonder if the author is going to change his mind once he realizes this. hehe

